# Please rate my choice of dog food!



## Akk578 (Sep 30, 2010)

I feed my GSD Diamond Naturals Lamb and rice large breed puppy. I have looked into the other brand dog foods that I know are better but with 3 children and a limited income I can't afford $40 to $50 for a bag of dog food that's only around 20lbs. So I buy this brand dog food and I spend $32.99 for a 40lb bag. My concern is how good od a quality it is. I feel it's good quality I have had people recommend this food to me. All of you have the same breed of dog as I do and a lot of you seem to be very 
thorough with some of the choices of dog foods you choose. So I would like to know is this a good dog food? What do you think of it? Am I wasting my money on this dog food when I could be buying the same quality of food for $20? I value your opinions. Thanks:wild:

*Ingredients*

Lamb, lamb meal, egg product, cracked pearled barley, millet, ground rice, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), potato protein, oatmeal, potatoes, tomato pomace, flaxseed, natural flavor, ocean fish meal, salmon oil (source of DHA), potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, kelp, carrots, peas, apples, tomatoes, blueberries, spinach, dried skim milk, cranberry powder, rosemary extract, parsley flake, yucca schidigera extract, L-Carnitine, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


----------

